# Merbetta Adoptables



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

For those of you that knew these were coming, the wait is finally over.

For those of you that had no idea, you're in for a treat.

This is an adoptable thread where I will be turning your favorite bettas into merpeople. The process is simple and my rules are easy to follow. All I ask is that you fill out the following form completely in you request and be patient. I will be taking requests on a first come, first served basis with a maximum list of 10 people. After the line is full, it will close until the list is done. Once finished, I will open the line again with slots availible again on a first come, first served basis. I believe this is the easiest way for me to keep track of request that is also fair to everyone. I will include in each post the current list and if it is opened or closed. 

This is meant to be a fun thread where you can have the chance to see your favorite betta in a new way or perhaps bring to life your dream betta.

The forementioned form-

Username: 
Betta Name: 
M/F: 
Tailtype: 
Font color: 
Body color(s): 
Tail color(s): 
Image: (directing me to an album is okay too)

Please be aware that I only have the male drawn up at this time. The female is in the works. You may request a female, just be aware that it will take longer.

Here is an example of the male with the veiltail type.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

uhhh. o-o that is awsome but i wanna female, and do i have to pay?=\

edit: i wanna female and male in same pic, am sorry if that is to hard just tell me if it is, i never got my betta's into mermaids or mer-betta's


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll bite!

Username: Pitluvs
Betta Name: Monkey
M/F: M
Tailtype: Crowntail
Font color: Turquoise?
Body color(s): Blue/Yellow
Tail color(s): Same ^^
Image:


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!!

Username: Oiseau
Betta Name: Flounder
M/F: M
Tailtype: Delta? I think?
Font color: White?
Body color(s): Light yellow
Tail color(s): Light yellow with super light blue/almost white tips
Image: Attached (Don't worry, he's in a big tank now!)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

ohh free  i never had my betta's as merbetta's, here is my two fishies:

1st, Username: betta lover1507
Betta Name: rose
M/F: female
Tailtype: veil tail (long finned female)
Font color: light yellow-ish tan?
Body color(s): a peachy-light yellow-ish
Tail color(s): pink-ish, orange-ish with a sheen of lighting green (trying to be describtive)
Images)








2nd
Username: betta lover1507
Betta Name: lunar
M/F: male
Tailtype: double tail
Font color: he has a grey head, and steel blue with a sheen of green?? lol
Body color(s): steel-ish blue
Tail color(s): steel-ish blue, with red splash
Image: (s)
























can you put them together? they spawned but lunar ended up eating the eggs  thanks if you can =]]


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

betta_lover - It is free. ^_^ I can request a female for now if you'd like if you don't mind it taking a little longer. A male + female pose is a great idea! It could be similar to my "Embrace" sketch. Any ideas how they should be posed together? Edit: I could do your couple separatly for now or wait until I get the couple pose done. Up to you. I will put them on the list for now so you have your spot. 

pitluvs - On it! 

Oiseau - Flounder's pretty. Added to the list!

-----
The list is *OPEN*.
1.pitluvs - Monkey
2.Oiseau - Flounder
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you. :3 I am super excited for this!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Foisair said:


> betta_lover - It is free. ^_^ I can request a female for now if you'd like if you don't mind it taking a little longer. A male + female pose is a great idea! It could be similar to my "Embrace" sketch. Any ideas how they should be posed together? Edit: I could do your couple separatly for now or wait until I get the couple pose done. Up to you. I will put them on the list for now so you have your spot.
> 
> pitluvs - On it!
> 
> ...


the embrace will be fine {=] i could wait longer too


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

This is such a creative idea!

I'm in total love with my only Male because... well, I think he's awesome!
I think he would look great if you played with his colors... he can be a redhead! LOL! Would lov eto see what you come up with.

Username: vilmarisv 
Betta Name: Acheron
M/F: Male
Tailtype: Halfmoon
Font color: Black
Body color(s): Red head, Marbled body with blue, green, white

Tail color(s): White, blue, green, red
Image: (directing me to an album is okay too)


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

betta_lover - The couple pose will be a while. I'd like to work on drawing it in between orders. An adoptable is a drawing that is designed as a template in which the artist changes the colors and some characteristics (in this case tail type) for each drawing. So to do a new pose, I will be setting up the template from scratch. I think it will make more sense when I post Monkey for pitluvs. I would be happy to do your male by himself for now and then do them together once the template is done.

pitluvs - BTW, almost done with Monkey! I'm excited for how he's turning out. You're going to love it! ^_^

vilmarisv - Wow! Acheron has so many colors! I'm excited to mer-ify him. 

-----
The list is *OPEN*.
1.pitluvs - Monkey
2.Oiseau - Flounder
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hehe yay!! Can't wait to see


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

YEAH! Great Idea!!!

Username: LittleBettas
Betta Name: Avenger
M/F: M
Tailtype: CT
Font color: White
Body color(s): White
Tail color(s): White
Image:





















And if you could also do (if you have time)

Username: LittleBettas
Betta Name: Peanut
M/F: F
Tailtype: Delta?
Font color: white
Body color(s): black/white marble
Tail color(s): black.white
Image:










Peanut is on the right












Thank you!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

LittleBettas - They are so cute. Added them to the list.

Pitluvs - Monkey's done. Let me know if there's anything you'd like me to change. Enjoy!

-----
The list is *OPEN*.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2.Oiseau - Flounder
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.
9.
10.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd love one! Can I claim a spot in line until I can get on my computer to upload a pic? I'll be on in the next few hrs for sure...


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Monroe - I will add you to the list as soon as you fill out the form. The form is the important part. You can always get me photos later. 

-----
ANOUNCEMENTS:
1) What you put under "Username" in the form is what I will put in the image under your betta's name. You may opt out if you'd like.
2) I will be keeping everyone's image as in their own Photoshop file. So if you would like me to edit anything, change the size or make your merbetta into an avatar, I can.
3) From now on, please only request 1 merbetta at a time. I would like a chance for everyone who wants one to get one. Those that already have two slots may keep them. 
4) If for whatever reason you cannot find this thread or have lost your merbetta picture, I have made an album where I will put everyones completed merbetta.

The list is *OPEN*.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2.Oiseau - Flounder
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.
9.
10.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

*JUMPS IN THREAD* Can you do my marble plakat Captain america?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Username: 
Betta Name: Brut Rose
M/F: F
Tailtype: HM
Font color: Pink?
Body color(s): Pearl/white
Tail color(s): Pink/orange dal


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

*JUMPS IN THREAD* Can you do my marble plakat Captain america?
Username: Starbetta
Betta Name: Captain America
M/F: Male
Tailtype: Plakat (not sure if he is a hmpk)
Font color: Red,white,and blue (each word one color)
Body color(s): Main Color peach-white, splotches of blue on body
Tail color(s): Caudal fin shiny teal, anal fin shiny red, ventral fins red/blue/transparent on each, dorsal fin peachy-white with blue splotches and one red splotch, one pectoral fin transparent other half transparent with white.
Image: Pictures are in my album- Other betta fish

Uh oh that seems hard to read.... just look at his pics if you cant understand...


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Username: Jrf456
Betta Name: Skyden
M/F: M
Tailtype: Veiltail
Font color: White?
Body color(s): white
Tail color(s): blue, white
YAY LAST ONE (I THINK)  This is sooo cool. By the way the picture of him is my avatar if that's okay.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

And we're all full up!

-----
The list is CLOSED.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2.Oiseau - Flounder
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.Moroe0704 - Brut Rose
9.StarBetta - Captain America
10.Jrf456 - Skyden


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Username: Gen2387
Betta Name: Admiral Apocalypse
M/F: M
Tailtype: Crowntail
Font color: Red
Body color(s): Red/Pink
Tail color(s): Red/Blue
Image:


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops. Sorry. I thought there was one more spot open. Aw well... maybe next time.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I had a busy weekend so I wasn't able to work on these at all. I am attacking them with a vengence! I _might_ get Oiseau's Founder done tonight, if not, tomorrow for sure and then it will be a little while as I work on betta_lover's female Rose.

Gen - Thanks for understanding. 

-----
The list is CLOSED.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2.Oiseau - Flounder - In process
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.Moroe0704 - Brut Rose
9.StarBetta - Captain America
10.Jrf456 - Skyden


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this up, I coudlnt find it on my phone. Thanks!! That's so awesome, it actually does look like Monkey. Now I'm wishing I would have given him a more manly name hehe Thank You!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

WOW I was going through the thread and just to say, THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!

I went to this page and seen it say CLOSED and though "Oh Jeeze! Just a few more and I could have been on that list lol."

Well I'll definitely be watching this thread and hope to get an opening.

Good Job and amazing work!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Bettalover - Thanks! They're really fun and I'm glad that everyone is enjoying them. I just wish I could get them done faster.

Oiseau - Here is Flounder! Enjoy!

-----
The list is CLOSED.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2._Oiseau - Flounder - DONE_
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.Moroe0704 - Brut Rose
9.StarBetta - Captain America
10.Jrf456 - Skyden


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That's okay! Take your time! I'll just wait until the list is done to enter. That one is beautiful. Nice work.


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

He's so gorgeous. Eep! Thank you so much. :3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Username: Kfryman
Betta Name: Faron
M/F: M
Tailtype: Halfmoon doubletail plakat
Font color: Red
Body color(s): Green
Tail color(s): Green (See image)
Image:


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh darn I though there was another spot open sorry.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Username: Bambi
Betta Name: Tux
M/F: male
Tailtype: PK
Font color: light grey/white whichever looks better
Body color(s): White with black/copper marbleing
Tail color(s): whire with black/copper marbling
Image: My forum avatar to the left < ^^

Umm, i guess this would just go with coloring, but do you think you could draw one of those goofy/fancy/evil curly mustaches on him? I've always pictures Tux with a moostache and monocle lol. And his hair black with white streaks?
Thank you for doing these.  Since Tux has passes I've been looking for something like this to be done of him.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah, didn't see this was 4 pages in. xD Nevermind you must be busy.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your patience. These last few days have been so busy! I haven't even had a chance to even open Photoshop. I haven't forgotten you. I've also been trying to decide how to draw the female template. In my sketch The Embrace (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=87604) I made the female full of eggs and as a mermaid she looks pregnent. Should I draw her like that? Or I could have the eggy/prego tummy be an option that I can turn on or off. It's really up to you guys. I could also set it up so you could have different hair style options as well. This could be both for male and female. 

I would love everyone's feedback! Thanks!

-----
The list is *CLOSED*.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2._Oiseau - Flounder - DONE_
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.Moroe0704 - Brut Rose
9.StarBetta - Captain America
10.Jrf456 - Skyden


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is really interesting! IMO, I would like the female without looking pregnant, though that is just my opinion.

I agree that the pregnant look should be an option.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can't wait how it turns out =]] FYI um rose wasn't very chubby in her spawn =\


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like having the option for a pregnant female (but not mandatory for everyone). Lol I'm preggo myself and it'd be funny to have my merbetta right there with me!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@monroe0704: Heh. Thats funny.


Congratulations!! & Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just got a new laptop am using=]] but it has a space button problem =\ am getting used to it and merry christmas to =]]


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone. Thank you all for your feedback. I am sorry that I haven't posted in a while. I made the mistake of starting this thread just before the busiest time at work and home. I've barely had a chance to open my personal computer let alone draw anything lately. We recently got some snow in my hill filled Seattle area. I will not be surprised if I can't make it up the hill and out of my driveway tomorrow. So, assuming I'm stuck at home tomorrow, my plan is laundry and merbettas. Thank you all for your patience. 

-----
The list is *CLOSED*.
1._pitluvs - Monkey - DONE_
2._Oiseau - Flounder - DONE_
3.betta_lover - Rose
4.betta_lover - Lunar
5.vilmarisv - Acheron
6.LittleBettas - Avenger
7.LittleBettas - Peanut
8.Moroe0704 - Brut Rose
9.StarBetta - Captain America
10.Jrf456 - Skyden


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant wait. Lets hope you are stuck lol.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

okay take your time :-D no rush, also i would'nt really want rose preggers either, also she passed away, and so did lunar :-( so am looking forward for this drawing


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Now I feel like a copyface because I've been doing this in pencils. In my defence, I didn't know this thread existed!  Love your computer colouring!


----------

